# Toro Greensmaster Flex 2100



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

Would appreciate some input on the listing below:

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/452685599348026/

I just planted some celebration Bermuda last year and have virtually 0 experience with reel mowers. Does this look like a decent model/price?

Off the top of my head it appears they have been stored outside which is not ideal. I will ask if they are running and what work they need that he knows of. What other questions should I ask? What would you look closer at when checking them out?


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

Am I reading this right on the brochure below that the HOC on this thing maxes out at 19/64"?? Holy moly

https://media.toro.com/CatalogDocuments/Product%20Literature/200-5079_gr_flex_ss_gb.pdf


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Chuckatuck89 said:


> Would appreciate some input on the listing below:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/452685599348026/
> 
> ...


Link didn't work when I tried. I have a 2100. You can get a high height of cut kit for the unit and it'll make it go up to a 1 inch cut.


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

cwrx82 said:


> Chuckatuck89 said:
> 
> 
> > Would appreciate some input on the listing below:
> ...


Shoot, I noticed it didnt work on my phone but worked when I pulled it up on the PC. Ive added some pics from the post in case anyone else has issues.

do you have a link to the high cut kit?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Chuckatuck89 said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckatuck89 said:
> ...


Those are some of the roughest looking ones I've seen. I'd def make sure it runs well and doesn't have any rust in the gas tank or any other engine issues. Try and engage the reel to ensure it runs as well. Those may not cut paper, but that can be cured with a grind or backlap.

As for the high height of cut kit, I believe it is 120-9600. Depending on how many spacers are on the rear roller, adjusting those can increase the HOC, also adds to the aggressiveness of the bedknife.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

@Chuckatuck89 just saw the price, for $200 there may be some stuff wrong with them, but that's a steal of a price for any greens mower.


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

cwrx82 said:


> @Chuckatuck89 just saw the price, for $200 there may be some stuff wrong with them, but that's a steal of a price for any greens mower.


Appreciate the input. I figured at that price, even if I only used it for scalping it was probably worth at least a look. I just don't want to be buying whole reel assemblies and stuff.

Probably going to take a look tomorrow, will see which one is in the best condition and make sure all the moving parts aren't rusted to pieces


----------



## UGADawg (May 10, 2017)

@Chuckatuck89 as someone who bought 2 flex 21s for $55 a piece, my advice is to bring some tools and check out what is under the covers. I'd look for rust and any kind of unnatural wear patterns. Also check all of the different adjustments for reel to bedknife, hoc, and make sure the bearings in the cutting unit rollers are not crunchy.


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

UGADawg said:


> @Chuckatuck89 as someone who bought 2 flex 21s for $55 a piece, my advice is to bring some tools and check out what is under the covers. I'd look for rust and any kind of unnatural wear patterns. Also check all of the different adjustments for reel to bedknife, hoc, and make sure the bearings in the cutting unit rollers are not crunchy.


$55 is a steal! I ended up grabbing one for $180. It will run with starter fluid just long enough to burn up the fluid so I think it just needs some carb work. Could definitely use a sharpening on the reel, but otherwise everything else looks to be in decent shape, just a little rough to look at haha.


----------



## Danimin420 (Apr 24, 2021)

My unit came with the HOC set to .865 WITH the groomer. They accomplished this by adding more shims to the rear roller of the cutting unit. Probably won't even mess with it and just use it as is


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

Danimin420 said:


> My unit came with the HOC set to .865 WITH the groomer. They accomplished this by adding more shims to the rear roller of the cutting unit. Probably won't even mess with it and just use it as is


I just checked, there was one shim on the top of the bracket (just for storing it I assume), so when I moved it between the roller and the bracket I'm now at about 0.75 when maxed out. I was at about 0.625 before since the reel has been ground down a bit.

Im going to get some washers and longer bolts from the hardware store to shim it a bit more, I dont see why that wouldn't work instead of buying more shims. If I can get somewhere in the 0.8-0.9 range without getting to aggressive with the bed knife I will be happy with that.


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

chiming in here. Just bought a Flex 1800. It comes standard with the Edgemax Micro-cut, which is (0.062-0.188 inch). I am cutting newly seeded grass and needing to train it down to .115. Do you recommend getting the Tournament bedknife, which is (0.125-0.500 inch)? Or could I go up to .500 with the current?


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

Got it running! put on a new carb and it's running great.

It seems to labor a bit and squeel when I engage the reel. Is that normal? It's only as im lowering the lever, once its engaged it seems fine. I do still need to adjust the bedknife but its pretty close to where it should be. Reel spins freely by hand.

Also, I looked on youtube for a bit but does anyone know of a video of someone just using a greensmaster to mow their lawn? Just looking for tips on the best way to operate it around edges and making u-turns, Its a LOT faster than I was expecting and it seems like there would be a lot of turning off and on the traction/reel.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

There should be many greens mower videos . Search under Connor Ward - Lawn Rebel. There is a learning curve to handling a greensmower.


----------

